# kick panels



## skb1966 (Apr 26, 2010)

Where can I purchase a left & right kick panel w/o a.c. & w/o speakers for 66 Lemans?


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

65-66 Kick Panels


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a set of non-A/C 66 originals that need to be cleaned and painted, make me an offer via PM,


----------



## Jhamm (May 8, 2021)

skb1966 said:


> Where can I purchase a left & right kick panel w/o a.c. & w/o speakers for 66 Lemans?


Got mine from national parts depot they look just like original ones and have the 2 cables on each one


----------

